# Some art stuff



## nothing to see here (Aug 7, 2010)

Just figured I'd post a bunch of Pokémon I made up and drew a while back, since I had access to a scanner recently and managed to get them all scanned in.

Most of these were drawn sometime back in 2008, maybe early 2009; the only exception is the cat-moth line, which I drew earlier this year.  Some of the ideas for them go back even further than that, though--I came up with Algaez and the Lickitung evolution all the way back in 1998 or early 1999, and there's a couple others (like Sluggy and Sluggoo) that are almost that old.

I'll probably be posting other stuff (some of it not-Pokémon-related) here later, but for now it'll just be the big bunch of Fakémon.

=====

#001 [unnamed carrot-bird]
#002 [unnamed root-bird 1]
#003 [unnamed root-bird 2]
#004 [unnamed fire-fish 1]
#005 [unnamed fire-fish 2]
#006 [unnamed fire-fish 3]
#007 [unnamed fish-kitty 1]
#008 [unnamed fish-kitty 2]
#009 [unnamed fish-kitty 3]
#010 [unnamed mosquito larva]
#011 ??????????
#012 ??????????
#013 ??????????
#014 ??????????
#015 ??????????
#016 ??????????
#017 ??????????
#018 [unnamed bat 1]
#019 [unnamed bat 2]
#020 [unnamed bunny 1]
#021 [unnamed bunny 2]
#022 Katapiller
#023 [unnamed catmoth pupa]
#024 [unnamed catmoth]
#025 Algaez
#026 Seiweed
#027 ??????????
#028 ??????????
#029 [unnamed water-penny]
#030 Phleague
#031 [unnamed thug-ladybug]
#032 Sluggy
#033 Sluggoo
#034 ??????????
#035 ??????????
#036 [unnamed baby Onix]
#037 ??????????
#038 Slurpuppy
#039 Slobberuff
#040 [unnamed karate rat]
#041 Whamster
#042 Boxet
#043 Bozox
#044 Hecklown
#045 ??????????
#046 ??????????
#047 Rochilok
#048 Rochilator
#049 [unnamed fat kitty 1]
#050 [unnamed fat kitty 2]
#051 ??????????
#052 ??????????
#053 ??????????
#054 ??????????
#055 [unnamed pet rock]
#056 [unnamed seedling]
#057 [unnamed spring tree]
#058 [unnamed summer tree]
#059 [unnamed fall tree]
#060 [unnamed winter tree]
#061 Tungling
#062 [unnamed Lickitung evolution]
#063 Anbell
#064 [unnamed Anbell evolution]
#065 ??????????
#066 ??????????
#067 ??????????
#068 ??????????
#069 ??????????
#070 ??????????
#071 ??????????
#072 ??????????
#073 ??????????
#074 ??????????
#075 ??????????
#076 ??????????
#077 ??????????
#078 ??????????
#079 ??????????
#080 ??????????
#081 ??????????
#082 Spungus
#083 Fungreep
#084 Shelfungos
#085 Deddy
#086 [unnamed Deddy evolution]
#087 ??????????
#088 ??????????
#089 ??????????
#090 ??????????
#091 ??????????
#092 ??????????
#093 ??????????
#094 ??????????
#095 ??????????
#096 ??????????
#097 ??????????
#098 [unnamed Cell-tail worm thing]
#099 [unnamed gray alien 1]
#100 [unnamed gray alien 2]
#101 ??????????
#102 ??????????
#103 Oopho
#104 ??????????
#105 ??????????
#106 ??????????
#107 ??????????
#108 ??????????
#109 ??????????
#110 ??????????
#111 ??????????
#112 [unnamed dinosaur]
#113 ??????????
#114 [unnamed little elf dude]
#115 [unnamed single-cell thing]
#116 ??????????
#117 ??????????
#118 ??????????
#119 ??????????
#120 ??????????
#121 ??????????
#122 ??????????
#123 ??????????
#124 ??????????
#125 ??????????
#126 ??????????
#127 ??????????

=====

As you can probably tell from the list, I have a hard time coming up with names... so even though I made most of these up back in 2008 or so, they're still unnamed.  I tend to let things go without names for a _long_ time if I'm having trouble thinking of one... for example, Schnee from Okédoké! didn't even have a name until _after_ her first appearance in the game was programmed in.  Fortunately, she doesn't introduce herself by name until a little bit later, so that wasn't a problem!

I had drawn more Pokémon than this, but I decided that I didn't really like some of my old ideas and tossed them out.  The evolved forms of the mosquito larva just looked really bad (I need to re-do them before I post them here), and there were a couple of others that were sorta-crappy holdovers from way back in 1999-2000 that I was only keeping around because I had kept them around for years already.

Also, I've come up with a lot more stuff about these beyond just the pictures, so feel free to try and guess what types/abilities/moves/etc. they have.


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's something else I drew and scanned in the other day, but for some reason I forgot about until just recently...







If you've played my OHRRPGCE game _Okédoké! La Leyenda Mexicana,_ you probably already know who these guys are.  If not, well, read on!

The guy with the sword is *El Garbanzo,* full name Armando Francisco Jalapeño del Garbanzo.  His father disappeared across the US/Mexico border 20 years before the start of the game, and now he's going off to search for him.  He's basically the main character of the game... and I actually made him up back around late-2006/early-2007, so my current username here was taken from _his_ name, not the other way around.

The skull-headed guy with the sombrero is *Señor Death,* the Mexican Grim Reaper.  His sombrero's supposed to be black, but for some odd reason I forgot to color it in for this picture.  He lives in an abandoned gold mine in the mountains near El Garbanzo's hometown when he's not busy doing his Grim Reaper job, and he's basically the "wise older character" of the group.  He apparently knew El Garbanzo's father (Alejandro San Pedro del Garbanzo) at some point in the past.

The big guy in the back is *Señor Rialgo*.  He's basically Yammy Rialgo from Bleach; if you're not familiar with the character, he's a big guy who's strong but not too bright, laughs a lot when things are going his way and blurts out "WHAT!?" a lot when they're not, likes to fight, gets stronger (and sometimes even _bigger_) when he's pissed off, and eats enough food to feed a couple dozen people.  His reason for joining El Garbanzo? Well, going off on a big quest across several countries means you'll meet all kinds of people... and some of them will inevitably want to start a fight over something.  Señor Rialgo joins because beating people up happens to be his second-favorite hobby (after eating), and following El Garbanzo around is sure to lead him into tons of fights.

And finally, the girl on the left is *Schnee McBoobs*.  She uses magic (and not the typical Final Fantasy-type elemental magic... her spells do odd things like creating magical handcuffs and causing people to fall down holes) and lives in a haunted house somewhere in the mountains of the eastern United States, probably in or around Virginia.  She actually didn't have a first name until shortly before I programmed in her first appearance; "Schnee" was a suggestion from my little sister, and it stuck.  Like Señor Rialgo, she doesn't really have any part in the quest to find El Garbanzo's father--she only joined the team because she was bored and had nothing else to do.  Of course, since she's the only one of the four who owns a vehicle, she ends up helping out a lot, especially when the group needs to drive all the way across Canada to reach Alaska.


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 9, 2010)

I drew something scary, just in time for Halloween...







Sure, they don't _look_ all that scary, but most really scary things don't.  Anyway, this is "The Swarm," a group of characters that shows up in Okédoké! La Leyenda Mexicana (as a set of optional bosses) as well as another game I'll probably be working on once I'm done with Okédoké.

From left to right, they are...

*Lauren McPupé*, who has a Yogurt Snail on her shoulder... Yogurt Snails tend to crawl onto her when she's not paying attention.  Also, she has the power to control yogurt.
*Meghan Yomhan*, who for some reason has a chain-whip-thing instead of the usual boomerang in this picture.  She's also the least-scary member of the group.
*Sarah Nancos Fartbean*, who has nothing to do with farts or beans... she's just unfortunate enough to have that last name.  Also known as "Nancos," because calling both of the Sarahs "Sarah" could get confusing.
*Sarah Moop*, aka "Smoop," because calling both of the Sarahs "Sarah" could get confusing.  She can make creepy pine trees pop up out of the ground to attack people.
*Bridget Sticke*, the evil alien queen who wants to take over the world.  She's the most powerful of the Swarm by far, and probably the hardest boss fight in Okédoké (except maybe the final boss, which I haven't made yet.)


----------

